# The Fall of Tolaris V (Short Story)



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

(This is of course based on the campaign I've posted up in the scenario forum. This is a story based on a World Eater's force ,led by Kharn, attacking an Imperial settlement.)

Kharn growled as he watched the sun disappear from the sky. "Warriors of Khorne! Today we claim more skulls for the blood god!" Kharn yelled at his legion of World Eaters. "Rise, and march to the city of Tolaris!"

As Kharn and his warriors marched to the gates of Tolaris, they were spotted by an Imperium scout. "Sir, I've spotted around 50 World Eaters, including Kharn, marching towards the gates! We should prepare forces and-" he was cut short by the chainsword thrusted into his back. The berserker cackled as he ripped the skull from the scout's head. 

The sentries at the gate had been talking away, when they suddenly spotted the berserker's marching towards them! "Holy crap guys! Look!" shouted the young guardsman Karsan. The guardsmen' opened fire with their lasgun's, to no avail. The las shots bounced off the armor of the berserkers, and they charged at the guardsmen. A flurry of chainswords cut the soldiers to pieces. Karsan's mangled head rolled from between the legs of Kharn.

The berserker's ran into the city of Tolaris, and a flurry of pistol fire and chainaxe's killed every inhabitant they could see. As the last few guards perished under the might of the Chaos, Commander Viscoris himself stepped out of the bunker where he had been hiding. "KHARN! Fight me alone!" he yelled. Kharn turned towards Viscoris, and laughed. "This should be fun!" he cackled. Viscoris pulled out his las-pistol and fired at the warrior of Khorne. Kharn laughed and jumped at Viscoris. He pulled out his axe and chopped at the human. Viscoris' sword was no match, and he died screaming. Khorne ripped out the skull of the fallen Imperial commander, and threw it to one of his berserker's. The barren wasteland of Tolaris V was silent once again....



I hoped you enjoyed this, it's my first story, so feel free to comment. k:


----------

